# Fumagilin: why different dosages for spring, fall?



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I lost my insert/directions for Fumagilin*

The manufacturer has it on their web site.
FUMAGILLIN DOSAGE DATA.
Ben.
Here is what I copied from the lable
Please read and follow these directions
*The Medivet label divides its instructions into fall and spring uses. *Fall isn’t difficult, because they are the same instructions as for the old Fumidil-B in the fall. 
It is the spring use that demands careful study.
The instructions say to feed “at a rate of 30 mg Fumagillin activity per colony, 4 times at 1 week intervals.
” For our purposes, the next set of instructions is better. “Dissolve 454 g Fumagilin-B (one large bottle) in 40 US gallons of sugar syrup and feed each colony 1 pint (treats 320 colonies).
Repeat 3 times at 1 week intervals.” Schedule to complete treatment at least 4 weeks before adding honey supers.”
*Yes, this means that the dosage is about 2.5 times stronger than we used to use for Nosema apis. *
Yes, this means many additional visits to the bee yards.
And, if you notice that the bees in the colony just are not taking up medicated syrup, you may have to pour it on the bees. 
That is the procedure used by the Spanish researchers.
Spraying the applications on the bees is being tested, currently, by Medivet.
There are a few other Medivet suggests that bear repeating.
Make sure the fumagillin is well blended into the syrup. 
This formulation blends into syrup much more readily than the old Fumidil-B – do not get the syrup very hot or the Fumagillin will be inactivated. 
Check to see if the bees are taking the syrup. 
*Nosema ceranae-infected bees often stop feeding, all together.*You can subscribe to Eric Mussen's electronic Newsletter by visiting entomology.ucdavis.edu/faculty/mussen/news.cfm. It is one of the best there is.

Ernie


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Colonies are smaller in spring. Two gallons for fall, one for spring, as I recall. We posted the links to dosage and it is mentioned in post 19 at http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=388910&highlight=drench#post388910

That thread is about drenching and the technique gets varying reviews. Seems to work for some, and not for others. 

Feeding in syrup feeders is the standard method and is covered in post 19. There are links to the manufacturer in the thread, too.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

maybe this tip is in the othe thread, but syrup with Fumigilan B needs to be covered, protected from the sun. Within an hour, sun exposure makes it destroys the fumigillan


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

That is a point worth repeating often for those who contemplate using jars, translucent pails or open feeding. 

This article *http://tinyurl.com/cm8bsj* is a bit contradictory and even reassuring though.

A search *http://tinyurl.com/bragt7 *turns up other interesting things, too, like this piece about detection in honey *http://tinyurl.com/cwzfe9*


----------

